# World Most Expensive Home - US$1.8billion~!! - 16 Oct 2010



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

World Most Expensive Home - US$1.8billion~!! - 16 Oct 2010 
Indian rich man bought it.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_oqFEQdAu_s



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QFMNXOJ3-dA


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is almost more grandiose than the Biltmore House:
http://www.biltmore.com/


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i wanna know where he got all his money.and his secrets.


----------

